# Was für ein Modell habe ich?



## roman_p (29. April 2020)

Hey Leute, 
ich würde gern mein geliebtes Kuwahara-Rad verkaufen, doch kenne leider das Modell nicht -- weiß vielleicht auch jemand etwas über den Preis, für den ich das Rad verkaufen könnte?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!


----------



## Fredson85 (25. Mai 2020)

Könnte ein 1992er Lynx sein.


			https://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Kuwahara/Kuwahara92.pdf
		


Gruß
Fredson


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janlebeast (2. August 2020)

hast du es bereits verkauft? Wäre super interessiert.


----------



## LooseRyder (14. Dezember 2020)

Hi, bin neu hier und wollte für meine kleine frage keinen extra thread eröffnen.
Bin dabei ein bmx aufzubauen. Ich hab dazu nen alten rahmen gefunden und würde gern wissen um welchen hersteller/marke es sich handelt. Vieleicht erkennts es jemand.


----------

